# Bed liners



## Wood Junkie (Jan 14, 2008)

What do you guy's have in your trucks? Pro's and con's?


----------



## user 19670 (Jan 15, 2008)

We use Line-X spray in bed liner. Sortly after getting it the local dealer closed up shop and moved out west to Calgary. It bubbled up in three places on the passenger side wheel tub and without a dealer the warantee is less than useless for me. Tried to communicate with the head office via their website and (true to form with lots of businesses) got no reply at all. 
Lots of businesses pay for someone to make a website and then NEVER look at the e-mail EVER!

I managed to chip liner on the tailgate and discovered that the paint underneath wasn't prepared at all. This crap just sits on paint, dirt, wax, whatever you have and sometimes it don't adhere all that well.
Managed to dent the rail on the passenger side and there is no way short of removing the liner on top of the rail to fix the dent. Of course, without a local dealer the liner couldn't be re-applied.

Hmm. better not get into an accident or there will be a bigger problem won't there? 

In the future (IF I ever buy another truck) I will ONLY buy a slide-in bed liner.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jan 15, 2008)

Spend the money and get a Rhino Liner. I got one after having no liners in one truck (accept for the occassional use of plywood), then a factory plastic liner in another. With the Rhino, the factory installed tie down backets don't get covered. And most importantly, when you put a 6-pack of beer in one corner of the bed, it's still in that corner when you get home--it won't slide anymore!


----------



## TDunk (Jan 15, 2008)

I had the same problem as Gordie on my last truck. The bed was never prep'd right, so in heavy wear spots it would come off. It also use to be that spray in bed liners would decrease the value of your truck on trade, hence it could not be removed. But wouldn't ya know that since the factories started offering spray in bed liners that they add value.......go fig. On the truck i just bought it has a slide in bed liner with a rubber mat. It's no Rhino, but not bad.


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 15, 2008)

15 years ago I got a Rhino Liner. I put an old canopy on, sandblasted everything in sight and primed it Uro Prime. Then had it sprayed with Rhino.

Until last year when I put a canopy on it, it has always sat outside. I haul scrap metal, engine blocks, firewood, gravel, rototiller, dirtbikes, you know, all the things you'd use a pickup for. It get's garfed up a little. Engine blocks and shovels aren't kind to it. I just use a tube of polyurethane and smear some on it when I have a garf.

No complaints.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Jan 15, 2008)

I've heard the Rhino liners are good, but wanted to hear from someone who has one installed. I had considered the slide in ones as I think they offer a little shock absorbing quality. Haven't looked at pricing yet....


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 15, 2008)

Travis - Did you find yourself a truck?


----------



## lobsta1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nine years ago I bought a new Ranger with the optional heavy duty 1675 lb suspension. Then I put a Duraliner slide in bed. That bed has never even gotten dented. I've had so much green oak rounds carefully stacked up so high my front wheels were almost off the ground. Any wood I could pick up just got tossed in. I've carried engines in back, my Cub Cadet lawn tractor & even squeezed in my log splitter. I think if I washed it out it would look almost new.
Al


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 16, 2008)

Rhino. 

I just have a standard plastic bedliner now and can't wait to get rid of it


----------



## TDunk (Jan 16, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Travis - Did you find yourself a truck?



Ya, i finally bought one. Got an '08 Titan. Sure woops the [email protected] out of that Dodge i had. 2 things i hate though. it has 18" rims (Cooper stt's 10 ply. are about $210 a pop) and my rear bumper has rust pits in it already, and i just made my third payment on it Fri. I was going to post a review on it but i just haven't had the time lately. Remember last year i had a slab of ice/snow slide off the garage roof and got me and my tractor? Well i'll be [email protected] if 2 weeks ago, a slab didn't hit it again. That's 2 hoods i've put on that New Holland in less than one year.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Jan 16, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Travis - Did you find yourself a truck?



Which Travis?.....lol


----------



## TDunk (Jan 17, 2008)

Wood Junkie said:


> Which Travis?.....lol



Just assuming i guess:deadhorse:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 18, 2008)

Wood Junkie said:


> Which Travis?.....lol



You...lol sorry for not being more specific.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Jan 18, 2008)

It's all right Tdunk.....there's room in this thread for more than one Travis....lol. Hope your Titan treats you well! I'm looking at something about ten years or so older and cheaper  ........


----------



## Backwood (Jan 29, 2008)

Get a rubber mat. The one I have is about 1/4" thick and the floor is still in really good shape. What I like most is things dont slide around, even when wet.


----------



## Tim321 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Rhino liner*

I had the dealer put a Rhino liner in before I even seen the truck. Covers the bed rails too. In four years of use there is just a few scratches from sliding full pellets on it. Would do it again in a heartbeat. Might even do the bottom of the rocker panels in a few years if the chips get to bad.


----------



## johnha (Jan 31, 2008)

I pulled the factory bedliner out of my truck about 2.5 years ago. The truck was less than 3 years old, and the liner had rubbed through the paint is several places.

I priced the spray ins and didn't see anybody under $450 in my area. For about $125 for the kit, cleaning chemicals and supplies, I did the Herculiner roll/brush on. There are a couple of good 'how to' pages on the web. Took me an October Sunday afternoon while I listened to the Fluffya Iggles game on the radio.

I use my truck as a truck, not a toy. I haul wood in it every week. The Herculiner has held up well, I have yet to be able to gouge it. The black coloring is beginning to fade, so one of these days I may buy a quart can and do another coat. 

The one downside is that these types of liners don't offer the protection from dents that a plastic liner does.


----------



## Urbicide (Feb 4, 2008)

If you are buying a used pu with a plastic bed liner you might want to take a peek underneath the liner. I have seen used car departments install a new bed liner in every used truck on the lot. Really dresses them up. Some had holes in the bed from where fifth wheel hitches were removed. Others looked like a bomb had gone off back there. But they do look nice.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 4, 2008)

Rhino with rubber mat.

4 year old Rhino liner and its done pretty well. A couple of places need touched up, but have hauled a lot of pointy, sharp stuff in there.

The rubber mat was added a year ago and is really nice for throwing in firewood. The truck gets treated more like a tractor some days and the bed doesn't have an easy life either. It's a nice combo.

The nonslippy surface of the spray on has gotten a little more slippy, but not bad.


----------

